# is there any way to put a newsgroup reader for free on kindlefire?



## Pam G. (May 14, 2012)

I need to find a way to read a newsgroup on kindlefire. Can anyone help?


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Have you tried the web browser?  

You should be able to pull up Usenet newsgroups just by going to groups.google.com...


----------



## Pam G. (May 14, 2012)

I knew that but I mean groups that outside of google Luke this : 
http://www.annexcafe.com/newsgroups/


----------

